# "Britiain's got Talent' does it again



## Tez3 (Mar 26, 2012)

You think Simon Cowell would have learnt not to judge a book by it's cover after Susan Boyle wouldn't you! This one is equally or perhaps even more amazing!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2012)

I love these tales. For every one who looks at or reads or listens to someone they think is odd, strange, smelly ... *different* ... you never know what amazing passions lie beneath.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 26, 2012)

That lad's got some voice!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh and as if it needed saying, Simon Cowell is a bastard!  But we all knew that already.


----------



## Carol (Mar 26, 2012)

Aye, Simon is a bastard all right. And the show wouldn't be the same without him.  :lol:

I'm going to be glued to YouTube. Again.  Can't wait to see how they do!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2012)

The girl had a good voice as well but the guy was just overpowering her with the magnitude of his own vocals. All the same, what I admired about him was that he remained loyal to her and said that they were a duet and they would stick together as such.
Simon was right she would hold him back but only because the genre of their music is radically different. Opera and pop could mix if done right. Closest I can come up with would be songs by Jim Steinman (Meatloaf). 
The kid was big but I think now once he's shown what he's got and how people love him (now)... he's going to come out of that shell. 
Thanks to that music teacher they've been seeing.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow!
Tez keep them coming.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 28, 2012)

Very impressive! Guy has great vocals, and while I appreciate his loyalty to the girl, she will hold him back. Not that she is not a good singer, but she is no where near the talent he is, and the opera/pop duet scenario will probably tire very quickly.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

What people have to realise is, that for now at least, that lovely lass is the only thing that gets him up on stage and gives him the courage to trust his voice.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's a non-BGT video of Jonathan with Stephanie Dunne:

[yt]269Yxz9dI0Y[/yt]

There is no denying Jonathan's power and quality - world class.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh and still say that Cowell's needless cruelty to a young singer, who is at an age where such words will really wound, was just another item in the list of why he is a waste of DNA.  I hold him in the same contempt that I do Marilyn Manson - that's a pretty deep contempt by the way .


----------

